# Mahler 9th - Dudamel and Simon Bolivar in Brazil



## shadowdancer

A nice opportunity for TC's members here

http://www.culturaartistica.com.br/...onica-simon-bolivar-gustavo-dudamel-regencia/

Just got my ticket today for Monday's Concert. Looking forward....


----------



## Marschallin Blair

shadowdancer said:


> A nice opportunity for TC's members here
> 
> http://www.culturaartistica.com.br/...onica-simon-bolivar-gustavo-dudamel-regencia/
> 
> Just got my ticket today for Monday's Concert. Looking forward....


---
I wouldn't mind hearing Dudamel giving the _Symphonie Fantastique _a whirl; in one of his more inspired moods, that is.


----------



## shadowdancer

Dear MB,

Indeed. This was a hard call. The price is a bit out of my budget (over 200 USD for a average place) for both concerts.
Conclusion: I had to decide between Berlioz and Mahler.
Hard call... Really hard one...

[edit] a average = an average


----------



## Marschallin Blair

shadowdancer said:


> Dear MB,
> 
> Indeed. This was a hard call. The price is a bit out of my budget (over 200 USD for a average place) for both concerts.
> Conclusion: I had to decide between Berlioz and Mahler.
> Hard call... Really hard one...
> 
> [edit] a average = an average


---
Either way you win; so be incurably optimistic.


----------

